# Starting issue



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Check your battery connections - make sure they're tight and corrosion-free. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I really wish car makers would quit throwing up the Service <insert system here> when that's not the problem. I agree with jblackburn - check your battery connections but it could also be a faulty ECU - we've had a few of those reported as well.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ill make a video of it the next time it does it and hopefully that will give everyone a better idea. Ill check my connections guys. Thanks so far


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Could you send me your VIN and current mileage? I can look into this for you. If we can't find an answer I would recommend that you do go in to a dealer. I will find a dealer that would be happy to diagnose and service your vehicle under warranty. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## springer64 (May 14, 2013)

i put this link in a thread but it went nowhere. it is very handy though it won't give you a definite answer in this case. go to no start diagnosis. 

2013 Chevrolet Cruze Repairs in Bonner Springs, KS (66012) | U.S. News Best Cars


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Could you send me your VIN and current mileage? I can look into this for you. If we can't find an answer I would recommend that you do go in to a dealer. I will find a dealer that would be happy to diagnose and service your vehicle under warranty.
> 
> Jackie
> Chevrolet Customer Care


Id be glad to provide you this info Jackie =]. My VIN is 1G1PF5SC8C7369100 and my current mileage is 10, 320 miles. Its only a year ol haha. So im doing good on miles a year.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

springer64 said:


> i put this link in a thread but it went nowhere. it is very handy though it won't give you a definite answer in this case. go to no start diagnosis.
> 
> 2013 Chevrolet Cruze Repairs in Bonner Springs, KS (66012) | U.S. News Best Cars


Ill check this out real quick and see if it helps me out. Thanks springer64 =]


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Let me know if the information provided by others on the forum is able to help you. If not then I would suggest that you take the vehicle to the dealer. I know that's not always fun but you are still under full warranty and this is an issues that would potentially be covered with no expense to you. I would be more than happy to assist you further in this matter.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Let me know if the information provided by others on the forum is able to help you. If not then I would suggest that you take the vehicle to the dealer. I know that's not always fun but you are still under full warranty and this is an issues that would potentially be covered with no expense to you. I would be more than happy to assist you further in this matter.
> 
> Jackie
> Chevrolet Customer Care


Okay cool. Yeah ive been googling it online and other sources and it sounds like the ECU or some electrical wiring somewhere from what ive been reading up on. I do know my dealer who id take it to..........Its Karl Chevrolet Inc. 1101 SE Oralabor Road Ankeny, Iowa 50021. I may set up an oppointment for this week to have it looked at. I could do it or you can if you want =]. Im aiming for either Wednesday or Thursday...maybe even Friday. just depends what day I want to drive it. We are expecting rain Tuesday and Wednesday so those days are a no go since I am detailing my car and don't want it rainy muddy again like last week. When my car was wet it didn't look bad...but once it was dry, the car looked terrible. Okay, that's so off topic but now we know what days wer can work with. Monday is an option, just haven't decided wether or not to take it tomorrow or not.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Well please let me know what day you decide on. Also please keep me posted on the outcome if you decide to take it in one of the days listed above or if I need to call your dealer for you. Let me know how I can be of assistance to you. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Well please let me know what day you decide on. Also please keep me posted on the outcome if you decide to take it in one of the days listed above or if I need to call your dealer for you. Let me know how I can be of assistance to you.
> 
> Jackie
> Chevrolet Customer Care


I did schedule my service appointment via through my my Chevrolet mobile app and they contacted me today to verify my appointment for Wednesday morning at 10:30 am. And I will keep you posted of the outcome of my appointment. Thanks for everything and being so concerned with my car =].


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks so much! No problem. That's what I'm here for.

Jackie 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

im always glad to know when I get in my car that ill be treated right no matter if its onstar or Chevrolet customer care=]. I always get the service I deserve and im thankful of it


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well got some more news today on my starting problems. My service advisor called and said they did two more battery tests on it and said one test said good and the other said bad..It ended up being two dead cells in the battery so they replaced the battery on the spot. Then there was a code with the radio again.....this time it is the radio control module. They ordered that today, and I should get it back tomorrow. I knew I was right right from the git go and they wouldn't listen to me. Just wish they would fix my dash that they damaged. Oh well I guess. Im not going to worry about it if im trading it in soon.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Great to know that the problem has been diagnosed chevycruze2012. Did you get your car back yet? 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes I did Jackie =]. I actually am taking my new cruze eco into delivery tomorrow =].


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

*chevycruze2012*,

That's great to hear! 

Evan A. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah. I must say that im really loving my ECO a lot better than when I had my LT lol.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Awesome! Please post a picture! And as always let me know if you have any questions or need any assistance.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay. I did post quite a bit of pictures in a thread I started on here this weekend. Its called "clay barred and waxed my cruze eco" or something along that line. Please feel free to check it out and post any comments . 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I just looked and the title is whole cruze all pampered this week- pictures . There is like 20 pictures lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

